# Javaprogramm mit einer bestimten Version starten



## PaBa (20. Sep 2015)

Ich fange gerade mit Java an, hab aber schon am Anfang eine spezielle Frage. Ich weiß nicht ob sie hier rin der richtigen Sparte ist.

Ich hab ein Javaprogramm das anscheinend für eine ältere Java Version programmiert wurde. Nun kommt beim Start immer die Meldung, dass ich die falsche Java-Version nutze. Die Meldung kommt erst seit dem Update auf eine neue Version. Die alte Version ist aber immer noch da. Wie kann man ein Programm so starten, dass es mit einer bestimmten Java Version startet? Zum starten wird eine Exe verwendet, es ist aber ein Java Programm.  

Ich danke jetzt schon für die Hilfe.


----------



## CptSocket (20. Sep 2015)

Hoi PaBa

Hast du schon versucht, die Umgebungsvariables PATH und JAVA_HOME so anzupassen, dass sie auf die alte Java-Version zeigen?

Freundliche Grüsse
CptSocket


----------



## JavaWolf165 (20. Sep 2015)

Gute Idee, obwohl ich das schon wusste bin ich nicht draufgekommen!


----------



## PaBa (21. Sep 2015)

Danke für die Antwort, aber leider nein. So wie ich es inzwischen herausgefunden habe, haben ich verschiedene Versionen auf dem Rechner. Erstens JRE 7 und JRE 8, sowie JDK 7. Der Pfad in PATH zeigt auf JDK 7. Das wäre also schon mal die korrekte Version, wenn sie genutzt würde. Allerdings findet sich in PATH noch ein weiterer Pfad, dieses mal allerdings nicht auf c:\programme\java\..., sondern auf c:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Anwendungsdaten\Oracle\Java\javapath. Und dort finden sich drei EXE-Programme (java, javaw, javaws). Alle drei haben die Version 8. Die drei Programme finde ich auch in der Version 7 auf dem Rechner. Vielleicht könnte man sie umkopieren, aber wie gesagt, ich will auch mit Java Programmieren, außerdem weiß ich nicht ob ich da was durcheinder bringe.


----------



## truesoul (21. Sep 2015)

Hallo,

und hast du den Pfad in "Dokumente und Einstellungen entfernt"?
Du kannst auch Anwendung über die Konsole starten und dazu mit geben welche Java Version der verwenden soll.

z.B 
	
	
	
	





```
"C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.8.0_51\bin\java" -jar test.jar
```

Und man könnte auch eine batch erstellen und diese Ausführen mit diesem Code. 

Mfg


----------



## neulii (21. Sep 2015)

https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/java-mit-bestimmter-version-starten/


----------

